
How to deal with a psychopath - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/business/how-to-deal-with-a-psychopath
======
wolco
The call would have gone smoother if the person continued to just say yeah
yeah okay sure click.

------
ttonkytonk
Nice essay! I like how the author defines what's going on in the conversation.
I have a hard time recognizing these kind of things myself.

For me personally it seems like many work environments are toxic because of
the people in them. I'm very susceptible to manipulation but not good-natured
about it if I feel like someone is doing it to me.

------
scooke
At first it wasn’t clear which person was the psychopath. His refusal to
simply call did not help this situation.

------
bananaowl
You can never win versus a psychopath. In my experience dealing with several
as a freelancer is to never give them any conceived power over you. Wether
personal or professional. In the future they will use any ammo available to
get what they want.

I see it as a game of chess dealing with this kind of person.

------
niceperson
[https://www.anonymousconservative.com/blog/narcissists-
and-t...](https://www.anonymousconservative.com/blog/narcissists-and-the-
glassy-eyed-stare/)

------
godzillabrennus
Dealt with a narcissistic psychopath who behaved like this. They made a lot of
money negotiating big deals.

Don’t understand how you dealt with them. It seems like you just played
against them the entire time.

------
jackvalentine
Not buying in to their tricks is only really treading water... he didn't deal
with anything. There will be further attempts.

------
CryptoPunk
>>But if I point at her and say, “That entrepreneur is a lying, manipulative,
soulless psychopath who brutally exploits labor from the eleven-year-olds she
employs in her sweatshops in Indonesia,” then you probably think I am
insulting her, unless you are a libertarian.

That's a low blow. It's reckless to make these kinds of broad generalizations,
that are based on multiple layers of assumptions about very complex
topics/phenomena.

------
interdrift
Zzz boring, no substance, I would simply not respond or shut the phone

